# FRAGE: Brennsoftware



## MF (25. Juli 2002)

hi volks

ich habe mir heute nen brenner gekauft, bin aber mit der mitgelieferten brennsoftware überhaupt nicht zufrieden ... NeroBurn ... ist ja voll der lacha


nun wollt ich fragen ob ihr mir eine gute brennsoftware empfehlen könntet?


wenns wichtig ist:

ich habe ienen CyberDrive brenner

32xW
12xRW
48xR


MfG Marcus


----------



## MoPB82 (25. Juli 2002)

clone cd ist net schlecht oder easycd creator ... aber nero ist für mich ganz ok ... für zB audio cds =)


----------



## MF (25. Juli 2002)

nun ja nero ist voll lol ich habs nicht mehr ausm sstem bekommen...muste extra manuell alle registry einträger löschen...man war das ne aktion


----------



## MF (25. Juli 2002)

habe mir jetzt ne ganz anderes prog geholt...WinOnCD

ist echt prima das teil meckert net stürzt nie ab einfach geil


----------



## Nanaki (25. Juli 2002)

benütz selber auch winoncd und bin voll zufrieden. Man hat einfach mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten als mit den anderen prog.


----------



## MF (26. Juli 2002)

nungut im gegensatz zu WinOnCD sind die anderen progs umsonst aber wenn diese progs dann dermaßen ******** sind und so wenig features bieten zahle ich dann doch gerne 60€ für ne ordentliche brennsoftware


----------



## Spacemonkey (27. Juli 2002)

Also ich bin mit Nero hochzufrieden. Es stürzt nicht ab, verbrennt keine Rohlinge, hat genügend Funktionen und zum SpieleCDs brennen nehme ich sowieso CloneCD.


----------

